# Taming a budgie question



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have a quick question. So a I know a guy who has an aviary and has so many new born budgies. I read somewhere that if you want to tame a budgie first of all make sure you only buy one and secondly make sure it's a baby.

Now my question is say I buy 1 budgie right now, hand tame him and he gets used to me etc... then I buy another baby budgie and hand tame him as well and he gets used to me too and then I put both of these birds together once they are tamed will they still be used to me or will they forget me and freak out every time I bring my hand in the cage since now there are two of them and they are used to each other.

Thanks.


----------



## Spangled Lady (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't think anyone can predict what a budgie will or will not do in terms of being tame. I have two hand fed and tamed by the breeder. One does not want to be touched at all the other is a total sweetheart. Some birds don't like hands no matter what you try. Its that way with my male. Two budgies together are generally happy together because of the flock instinct. Just let them know your hands will be good to them, not grab them and hands offer good things like millet. Birds raised and living in an aviary are pretty much like wild birds so I would not buy one of those.


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Spangled Lady is right on the money. You never know.

My male budgie was purchased at Petco, and was never very hands-on. A year later I got a hand raised baby female, and then put her together with the Petco bird.

Not only is she still hand-tame, it actually rubbed off on the first budgie. Now even he loves to be on me all the time and became hand-tame after he saw the new one playing with me.

He is now the sweetest, most gentle budgie you'll ever meet!

So yeah, it all depends on the birds.


----------



## ninjarambohd (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you so much both for your amazing responses! Much appreciated!


----------

